# 2 Different Tivos Same freeze ups when upgrading drives



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

I am upgrading Two Tivos (Series 2) Drives. one is a Maxtor 250GB and the other is a Seagate 160GB. after using mfscopy to clone/upgrade the drives, all goes well for about 3 days. after that the tivo starts to pixelate a little at a time until by the 6 day, anything is unwatchable. Both Drives have been tested, and low level formatted. both drives a brand new. anybody know whats going on here?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Are you using S-Video if so disconnect it, use RCA plug instead. Have you checked your outside connections. a loose or wet connection could be causing the problem. If you are using a multi-switch have you checked that? Hope these ideas help. What happens when you check the SAT input strength, as it is happening on two systems it probably has something to do with the dish or cabling.


----------



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

rbtravis said:


> Are you using S-Video if so disconnect it, use RCA plug instead. Have you checked your outside connections. a loose or wet connection could be causing the problem. If you are using a multi-switch have you checked that? Hope these ideas help. What happens when you check the SAT input strength, as it is happening on two systems it probably has something to do with the dish or cabling.


I'm not using a cable or satellite box. it's just cable into the back of the tivo.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

UARMF said:


> I'm not using a cable or satellite box. it's just cable into the back of the tivo.


the RG6 cable connects to a Satellite and maybe goes through a Multi-switch, if you have 4 RG6 cables coming from your dish the multi-switch is in the Dish. Check all connections, Switch the cable connections on the back of the TiVo to see if the problem moves. Check the sat strength under settings. the cable I was talking about was the wires that go from the dish to the TiVo, often the cable has two wires that come into the house and go into a Multi-switch which then sends two wires to each Tivo. This Multi-Switch often goes bad, especially the non-powered kind. I have had 4 bad Eagle-Aspen(brand name) myself. When it goes bad the picture pixelates and becomes unwatchable. Trace the RG6 cable from the Dish to your receiver to see if you have one if these inline. IF so replace one side(i.e. two wires going to one tivo) with two female to female connectors so the wiring is then routed directly from the satellite to one TiVo to see if the problem goes away. If it goes away the Multi-switch is bad, buy another one from a place such as Ebay and replace it. Good Luck


----------



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

rbtravis said:


> the RG6 cable connects to a Satellite and maybe goes through a Multi-switch, if you have 4 RG6 cables coming from your dish the multi-switch is in the Dish. Check all connections, Switch the cable connections on the back of the TiVo to see if the problem moves. Check the sat strength under settings. the cable I was talking about was the wires that go from the dish to the TiVo, often the cable has two wires that come into the house and go into a Multi-switch which then sends two wires to each Tivo. This Multi-Switch often goes bad, especially the non-powered kind. I have had 4 bad Eagle-Aspen(brand name) myself. When it goes bad the picture pixelates and becomes unwatchable. Trace the RG6 cable from the Dish to your receiver to see if you have one if these inline. IF so replace one side(i.e. two wires going to one tivo) with two female to female connectors so the wiring is then routed directly from the satellite to one TiVo to see if the problem goes away. If it goes away the Multi-switch is bad, buy another one from a place such as Ebay and replace it. Good Luck


But as I've already Told you, I am NOT using a Cable Box or Satellite Box (No Satellite Dish) What's More is if i put in the orginal Tivo Drive, the problem stops. so it's either the drive's or the way i'm using MFScopy.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

UARMF said:


> But as I've already Told you, I am NOT using a Cable Box or Satellite Box (No Satellite Dish) What's More is if i put in the orginal Tivo Drive, the problem stops. so it's either the drive's or the way i'm using MFScopy.


Are you able to try another drive. Did you run the manufacturer diagnostics app on the drive?


----------



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

dwit said:


> Are you able to try another drive. Did you run the manufacturer diagnostics app on the drive?


Yes, I tried the orginal drive, and everything is fine on both tivos. I did Diagnostics on both drives.. no problems found. it has to be something to do with the mfscopy in Winmfs that i'm using, because i tried upgrading a friends Tivo, and he's getting the same Pixelation.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Try just doing a restore using the truncated backup(no mfscopy). See what happens?

Also suggest checking the forums at mfslive.com to see if there are similar problems.


----------



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

using WinMFS Beta 8 fixed it. thanks


----------

